
Yfitops: download Spotify tracks and playlists - christophior
https://github.com/christophior/yfitops
======
JupiterMoon
This was never hard to do. The reason no one did this is that it will spoil
things. We have a company Spotify trying to do the right thing: pay artists
and have us listening to music easily anywhere. When you subscribe to Spotify
you do not expect to own or keep the music you expect to be able to listen to
it whilst subscribed. If you want to own the music then buy a CD or an mp3 (NB
is DRM still absent on e.g. Itunes?).

Stuff like this project will just cause the rightsholders (who I usually don't
agree with) to force Spotify to wrap everything in another layer of DRM. We'll
have no more libspotify etc.

------
cube00
"Please don't download content that you're not legally allowed to."

Being a subscription service I'm pretty sure you're not legally to download
any of the content ever.

P.S. Spotify is a good thing and one day I hope movies will move to this
model, please don't ruin it!

~~~
volent
Isn't Netflix the Spotify of movies ?

~~~
cube00
Absolutely, I was thinking around newer releases. Currently new releases are
available on Spotify at around the same time they hit the stores.

~~~
gerardnll
That is movie industry's fault, mainly exhibitors. I work on a VOD service and
we are not allowed to upload the majority of films until a few months past the
theater premiere. Every now and then we do a simultaneous release along
theaters and even dvd/bluray, but thats not the standard.

------
vlastik
Usage of such tools violates TOS of Spotify, with Premium account or not. They
can cancel your account because of this.

------
antidaily
FWIW when you go premium you can download your playlists and tracks within
Spotify to take on the go. You just toggle offline mode.

------
luisivan
A friend of mine did exactly the same, like a year ago. Just in case you wanna
have a look or something
[https://github.com/alexperezpaya/Spotijay](https://github.com/alexperezpaya/Spotijay)

------
mahouse
Despite what the README says, this works perfectly well on a non-premium
account. THANK YOU VERY MUCH! Been wanting something like this for years. The
Android app does not allow me to choose the song I want to listen to, it just
shuffles them all.

A suggestion: make it so once the song is downloaded the ID3 tags are
automatically set.

EDIT: Oops, I have to change my review. First, it only downloaded the first
100 songs of a playlist. And second, it refused to download lots of songs
because they were not available in my country, which is not true.

I have worked around the restriction of 100 songs by copying the URIs of all
of my songs to a text file (you can select them all) and then using:

    
    
      while read p; do node app.js $p; done < tracklist.txt

~~~
jeroneemou
"The Android app does not allow me to choose the song I want to listen to, it
just shuffles them all."

You make me sad.

Thats the point, nothing is for free in this world, especially with some
effort involved. Just pay a few $ and listen to them offline, not a big deal
...

~~~
mahouse
I understand your concern, but you should also understand that if I can find a
way not to pay, I will follow it.

Anyway this was not the point of the submission…

~~~
jeroneemou
Then i did not get the point.

Yes, I also follow the free ways, but in case of things, traveling and other
stuff. It's good to save some money. But THIS my friend is called stealing and
it should not be supported.

~~~
JupiterMoon
Well it is not actually stealing. It is copyright infringement. A different
crime - still a crime but not technically stealing.

~~~
mahouse
In my country this is not a crime nor a fault either in any way.

